# Fall Frenzy 1/64 H.O. drag race Skippack PA



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Saturday, November 13 2010… Skippack PA…Blue Comets Motorcycle Club House
22 attendees, 19 registered racers, 115 entries in 10 classes of pro tree heads up 1/64 (H.O.) scale drag racing, 

TJ/S 100% stock tjet 15 entries
TQ- Joe orange 55 Chevy…………………………1.976
W—Joe orange 55 Chevy…………………………1.714
2nd John GTX Road Runner………………………1.872
low ET Joe orange 55 Chevy ………………..1.714

TJ/PS tjet prostock 10 entries
TQ- Eddie 55 Chevy………………………………1.561
W—Eddie 55 Chevy………………………………1.558
2nd Darryl orange Camaro………………………...1.708
low ET Eddie 55 Chevy……………………1.561

TJ/M tjet modified 6 entries
TQ- Darryl red Mustang…………………………..1.205
W—Scott pink Willys RT………………………...1.298
2nd Lindsay pink Willys HT……………………...1.216
low ET Scott pink Willys HT……………….1.100

AFX/S AFX & Magnatraction & Xtraction stock 16 entries
TQ- Darryl green Corvette………………………..0.988
W—Darryl green Corvette………………………..0.978
2nd Mac 57 Nomad……………………………….1.086
low ET Darryl green Corvette…………….0.924 

AFX/M AFX modified 12 entries
TQ- Gat Camaro…………………………….…….0.678
W—Darryl Pinto………………………………….0.768
2nd Gat Camaro…………………………………...0.737
low ET Gat Camaro………………………..0.678

4G/S 4 gear stock Aurora only 10 entries
TQ- Tom 54 Ford………………………………….1.143
W—Sgrig Red Rail………………………………..1.241
2nd Tom 54 Ford…………………………………...1.112
low ET Tom 54 Ford ……………………….1.112

4G/PS 4 gear pro stock
TQ- Winston the Rat………………….…………...0.728
W—Darryl red Dragster…………………………...0.819
2nd Eric Mustang…………………………………..0.826
low ET Winston the Rat…………………….0.715

I/S inline stock 20 entries
TQ- Stan red Ferrari……………………………….0.732
W—Scott white Chevelle…………………………0.795
2nd Eddie V W …………………………..…crashed out
low ET Eddie V W………………………….0.712

I/PS inline pro stock 10 entries
TQ- Eddie GM Performance………………………0.586
W—Eddie GM Performance………………………0.569
2nd Mac Crane Cams………………………………0.815
low ET Eddie GM Performance……………0.569

D/S door slammer 11 entries
TQ- Eric S10……………………………………….0.686
W—Eric S10……………………………………….0.667
2nd Darryl Viagra………………………………….0.767
low ET Eric S10……………………………..0.667

in attendance (in no particular order) Hank Galloway, Scott Dunlap, Eddie Perez, Mac, Stan, Sgrig, Joe Skylark, Bob Burns, side job John, Darryl Lindenmuth, Seth, David Machesney, Tom Leavitt, Eric Hirt, Gat, Winston, Cordell(ninjatek), Kelvin, Jim Panick, Mike Durkin, Lindsay Durkin and yours truly alpink.
A big (HUGE) thank you and shout out to Sam Beckworth (SKR customs [ISRA Psycho Slots Dragway]) in Colorado for sending (via Cordell [ninjatek]{THANK YOU for delivering and taking pictures of the entire event}) a whole bunch of custom resin MM/PS bodies to provide prizes to our racers.
and, also to Sgrig (Yellow Jacket Performance) for providing custom wound, balanced, trued and polished pancake armature for prizes and helping out many racers with tech and tune tips and lending cars that were competitive and winners. 
Could not have done any of this without Hank Galloway, providing the track, timing system, power supply, venue (Blue Comets Motorcycle club [of which Hank is an illustrious member]) and Scott Dunlap who supports every type and sanction of H.O. racing in a very wide area.
And of course little old humble me for pissing everyone off at least once and providing some thought provoking door prizes and witty commentary throughout the event.
If I have misspelled any ones name, it is entirely on purpose with the only reason to demean you in some way. If I have left any really important detail out let me know and I will ponder it awhile.
Let me know if you want more information about our racing programs. 
Disclaimer: Hanks Eagle Raceway is in no way associated with any sanctioning body and responds directly to racers who attend events for rules updates, changes and edits


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What a blast Al thanks. I can see how this becomes an obsession. Tons of fun, cool cars of all sorts, good peolpe and some treasures always to be found. My favorites are the street muscle, and some really incredible creations buy some very talented individuals.

Al, you did an awsome job calling the races with a brief break with the help of Hank. I wish I could get a handle on all the guys on here who were there so check in guys. I remember supercoupe..... and thats all. lol

Now a word on Jim aka "tjetsgrig" if I may, a nicer guy you could not meet. Unbelievable talent and willing to share his knowledge. It is not shocking to me one bit that myself and sidejobjon finished first and second, respectively, with 2 from his stable. The Super Hot Orange MM 55 Chevy I ran was going into time warp!! Running almost as fast as the mod's!! Now mind you, this car was set up with Jim's custom wind, and stock everything else!! Period! Even skinny trued teeny tiny original aurora tires. I went like 1.714!! This was the class I loved. You can actually see them go and watch them run!! It's a ton of fun. I need to get me a custom 25.8 in Strip!!! Where????

So overall I say it was a great day despite the 1 hr 45 minute ride. Well worth the ride.

Jim, I need cars now!!!! HELP!!

On a side note, This guy Daryl had some fast cars and had the tree going pretty good. The Pro Tree is a definite challenge. Thanks guys and see you in feb in Allentown


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is a shot of the winning Tjets provided by Jimmy and driven by a couple of greenies. These dudes were loud!!

Al you didn't offend anyone here bub.


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Wish I could have stayed the whole event. Had a blast as always & gald everyone else did.

Eric


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I would like to say I had a Great Time.Thank you Al for your help in getting Dave and I set up in all the right classes.Thank you Hank for letting newbies race on your track.Thank you Jim for letting me run a couple of your cars,and even coming in second place with one of them.A whole bunch of great guys that are willing to help out and point you in the right direction.If any body has not tried DRAG RACING,you should find a track near you and give it a shot.I have to go and find some fast cars now.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics of the event?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

A few guys took a bunch of pictures,I guess they have not posted them up yet.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Pics and a write up here: http://nitroslots.com/index.cgi?board=hdrn&action=display&thread=2076&page=3

Moderator.....delete if you feel posting this link is inappropriate......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice!!! What kind of timing system is on that track???


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Nice!!! What kind of timing system is on that track???


DragTrax. In my opinion the best one out there! Unfortunately, the are no longer available........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Trik Trax made circuit track timing systems, superb magnet zappers, magnet matchers, circuit track time sales centers and numerous other applications specifically for slot cars racing along with the magnificent Drag Trax. alas, John Sojak just simply got tired of it and went back to over the road trucking. I, to my dismay, have lost complete contact with him and that is my loss. if you can find a Trik Trak Drag Trax timing system consider buying it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tree worked just like the 1:1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I need to get me some kind of a timing system!!!!! Who's got a trik trax system????


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

I would go with one of these if your in the market. Great product support also

Eric

http://trackmateracing.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=19&cat=%3Cimg+src%3D%22images%2Fimages%5Fheader%2Farrow%5Fred2%2Egif%22++border%3D%220%22%3EDrag+Racing


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

usdra said:


> I would go with one of these if your in the market. Great product support also
> 
> Eric
> 
> http://trackmateracing.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=19&cat=%3Cimg+src%3D%22images%2Fimages%5Fheader%2Farrow%5Fred2%2Egif%22++border%3D%220%22%3EDrag+Racing



I wish I could go ALL out but can't. This system looks good.


http://trackmateracing.com/shopexd.asp?id=85


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

I have raced using all 3 of the systems he offers. He also has a budget system for $119 that gives you et & the tree is on screen. All work very well. My system is custom built, but if I did not have it I would be using one of them.

Eric


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

usdra said:


> I have raced using all 3 of the systems he offers. He also has a budget system for $119 that gives you et & the tree is on screen. All work very well. My system is custom built, but if I did not have it I would be using one of them.
> 
> Eric



Nice. You made your own? Soup to nuts? I looked at the cheaper one but I need to have it all, reaction et mph and win lights so I think the 2000 is better for what I need. Right? The cheaper one doesn't have everything.


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

yep you are correct the cheap one only does reaction, et & win/lose. the 2000 supports an external tree & lets you set up the ladders & mph


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

usdra said:


> yep you are correct the cheap one only does reaction, et & win/lose. the 2000 supports an external tree & lets you set up the ladders & mph



Cool. Do you have any pics of your track and set up??


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

http://s418.photobucket.com/albums/pp263/425sbf/slot%20videos/?action=view&current=slotvideo011.mp4
http://s418.photobucket.com/albums/pp263/425sbf/slot%20videos/?action=view&current=slotvideo010.mp4

These 2 vids show part of my track. will have to get some pics of the tree & post them. 

Eric


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great Eric.:thumbsup:


----------

